# Standard USB keyboards work with the Premiere!



## wmcbrine

Note: This is not an April Fool's post.

I was hoping this might be the case ever since I heard about the QWERTY remote, and it is: you can plug any old USB keyboard into the Premiere's USB port, and it works.

Text input is as you'd expect, but it works elsewhere too.

Cursor keys = arrows
Enter = Select
Esc = Clear
F1 = TiVo
F2 = LiveTV
F3 = Guide
F5 = Thumbs Up
F6 = Thumbs Down
F7 = Channel Up
F8 = Channel Down
F9 = Record (?)
F10 = Info
F11 = TiVo again (?)


----------



## moxyman

Awesome. Made putting back all my season passes a snap. But.. Tivo really? How hard would it be for you to save our season passes on our online account and let us send it back to the tivo. Its really annoying to do this every time a new tivo comes out, and they have to remember to add the shows which aren't on. Such a simple obvious feature to add.


----------



## bkdtv

Nice find.


----------



## orangeboy

This is cool. I plugged in an old, dusty, spare USB keyboard and sure enough, it works! Now I need to go wash my hands.


----------



## jimpmc

Cool...does it work for both UIs, the SD Classic and the HD one?


----------



## Popasmurf

Hmm... I wonder if you can use a bluetooth keyboard or if it would work after the new remote is introduced. The keyboard idea is nice, but a pain if you want to enter info from your chair. VERY nice find though!


----------



## BlackBetty

Awesome.


----------



## jdgarrido

It would even be better if you can put a Bluetooth dongle and use the blackberry as a keyboard and control.


----------



## orangeboy

I just tried it on my Series3 with 11.0g software. No Go. I was hoping 11.0g brought with it support of bluetooth. Not yet I guess!


----------



## wmcbrine

jimpmc said:


> Cool...does it work for both UIs, the SD Classic and the HD one?


Yes. But not (so far) in HME apps.



orangeboy said:


> I just tried it on my Series3 with 11.0g software. No Go. I was hoping 11.0g brought with it support of bluetooth. Not yet I guess!


Yeah, we're gonna need a bigger version bump for that. 11.0g is strictly bug fixes AFAIK.


----------



## David Platt

Any idea if it would work with a wireless USB keyboard?


----------



## wmcbrine

Wireless keyboards are no different from wired. They're both standard USB Human Interface Devices, at least the ones I've seen.

There's clearly some extra functionality (beyond HID) planned for the TiVo QWERTY remote, in that the System Information screen has "Status: Unpaired" and "Battery level: Unknown" under the heading "TiVo QWERTY remote:". But maybe those are standard for wireless keyboards, I dunno.


----------



## b_scott

orangeboy said:


> I just tried it on my Series3 with 11.0g software. No Go. I was hoping 11.0g brought with it support of bluetooth. Not yet I guess!


Series three doesn't have bluetooth......


----------



## paladin732

If the TiVo Android (3rd party) remote app is updated to work with premiere, this shows that it would most likely have the ability to be used as a keyboard also!


----------



## Goober96

David Platt said:


> Any idea if it would work with a wireless USB keyboard?


Yes, wireless keyboards work. Confirmed.


----------



## matguy

Goober96 said:


> Yes, wireless keyboards work. Confirmed.


That rocks, I've got an old Gyration keyboard gathering dust, this'll be great.


----------



## shaown

b_scott said:


> Series three doesn't have bluetooth......


LOL - neither does the Premiere ...
Bluetooth keyboard is supposed to work with both of them with a dongle.
-Shaown


----------



## b_scott

shaown said:


> LOL - neither does the Premiere ...
> Bluetooth keyboard is supposed to work with both of them with a dongle.
> -Shaown


but there's not even a dongle yet. Did they confirm it'll work on S3? I never saw that.


----------



## schampio

Nice find. Any idea if there's a backspace/erase last character besides the escape to clear?


----------



## raker

if this works, tell me why I would want to buy a QWERTY remote from Tivo? Wanna bet this disappears? (A


----------



## tomm1079

ok this works.....one thing i am having an issue with is spacebar. Does spacebar work for others?


i was not going to buy a querty remote anyways.....i just stopped at microcenter on my way home and bought a 20 USB wireless keyboard


----------



## orangeboy

b_scott said:


> Series three doesn't have bluetooth......


Nor does the Premier. But they both have USB ports. 

Oops - I smeeked.


----------



## revx

Yep, that's pretty cool... but I'm having issue with Spacebar being flakey and the Delete key(s) don't seem to work at all. This says it's a "Microsoft Natural MultiMedia Keyboard". I wish I had a cheap-o keyboard laying around. This thing is way to big.

I'm going to throw in a Bluetooth dongle and see what Services it presents. I've got 3 different brands laying around. If it has BT Input, I don't know why a standard BT keyboard wouldn't work.

I'll be back...
re\/x


----------



## revx

revx said:


> I'm going to throw in a Bluetooth dongle and see what Services it presents. I've got 3 different brands laying around.


None of the 3 did anything. Didn't even blink once.... no bt services at all.

re\/x


----------



## nrc

raker said:


> if this works, tell me why I would want to buy a QWERTY remote from Tivo? Wanna bet this disappears? (A


Because you don't want to keep a full size keyboard sitting around in your TV room?


----------



## jdgarrido

would be great if you can use a smartphone keyboard over the bluetooth with a dongle. One less remote to loose.


----------



## Aero 1

someone needs to build an IP qwerty remote app for smart phones because i cant do it.


----------



## innocentfreak

I doubt it would work since you would need drivers, but you could always try the PC 360 wireless controller since it comes with a usb adapter together with the messenger pad.


----------



## ThAbtO

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/02/tivo-premiere-unearths-hidden-power-usb-keyboard-functionality/


----------



## raker

Holy smokes! What is Tivo going to do now? Why oh why would anybody spend even more money on their new QWERTY remote? With this announced on Engadget can they remove this functionality in a future firmware update without looking like heels?

Fanboys to rescue! Quickly!


----------



## Sam Lowry

I have a Dell Wireless Desktop Keyboard & Mouse which came with a Studio Hybrid. Do I need something to connect it to my new Premiere or will it just see it?


----------



## wmcbrine

For those asking about space and backspace: they work as expected in the Classic UI, and I haven't found any alternative keys for them. It appears to be a small bug in the HDUI that they don't work there.


----------



## magnus

So, does this work on a S3 or Tivo HD? That would be cool. I never thought to try it.


----------



## jmill

magnus said:


> So, does this work on a S3 or Tivo HD? That would be cool. I never thought to try it.


no, this does not work with Series 3 / TiVo HD units.


----------



## RoyK

raker said:


> Holy smokes! What is Tivo going to do now? Why oh why would anybody spend even more money on their new QWERTY remote? With this announced on Engadget can they remove this functionality in a future firmware update without looking like heels?
> 
> Fanboys to rescue! Quickly!


It's possible (maybe even likely) that the dongle that will come with the QWERTY remote emulates a USB keyboard. If that's true then they won't be removing the functionality.


----------



## vman41

So conversely, I suppose that means you can plug the qwerty remote into a standard PC. Sound like the remote uses standard wireless keyboard components.


----------



## RoyK

vman41 said:


> So conversely, I suppose that means you can plug the qwerty remote into a standard PC. Sound like the remote uses standard wireless keyboard components.


Guess we'll have to wait until it is released to see.


----------



## davezatz

jmill said:


> no, this does not work with Series 3 / TiVo HD units.


Not today. I'd wager 5 bucks it will at some point. The hooks will probably be utilized by the upcoming BT qwerty remote, which was also announced for the S3.

Thanks for the inspiration and spacebar backspace update, wmcbrine!


----------



## tomm1079

i got in the habit of just using the arrows to arrow over to the space button on screen and then just hitting enter if i need a space. I found a nice wireless keyboard at microcenter for 50 bucks. The manuf is a4-Tech wireless combo. it does not have the side number keys so it fits perfect in a drawer. 
Here is a link to the item i bought in case others are interested:
http://www.frys.com/product/5738972?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## steve614

raker said:


> if this works, tell me why I would want to buy a QWERTY remote from Tivo? Wanna bet this disappears? (A





raker said:


> Holy smokes! What is Tivo going to do now? Why oh why would anybody spend even more money on their new QWERTY remote? With this announced on Engadget can they remove this functionality in a future firmware update without looking like heels?
> 
> Fanboys to rescue! Quickly!


Haha, just like what happened with the S3 and external drives. 
No, I think Tivo learned their lesson on that one.
If they planned on being the sole provider of the keyboard solution, I would think they'd have the function disabled from the get go.



davezatz said:


> I'd wager 5 bucks it will at some point. The hooks will probably be utilized by the upcoming BT qwerty remote, which was also announced for the S3.


I hope so. I'd like to think Tivo wouldn't _totally_ abandon us S3 and TivoHD owners.


----------



## b_scott

raker said:


> Holy smokes! What is Tivo going to do now? Why oh why would anybody spend even more money on their new QWERTY remote? With this announced on Engadget can they remove this functionality in a future firmware update without looking like heels?
> 
> Fanboys to rescue! Quickly!


um, because some people don't want full keyboards lying around their viewing area? If they're using the remote anyway, might as well have all in one. Not everyone likes to have gadgets everywhere, and the general public will go for it.


----------



## lessd

wmcbrine said:


> Note: This is not an April Fool's post.
> 
> I was hoping this might be the case ever since I heard about the QWERTY remote, and it is: you can plug any old USB keyboard into the Premiere's USB port, and it works.
> 
> Text input is as you'd expect, but it works elsewhere too.
> 
> Cursor keys = arrows
> Enter = Select
> Esc = Clear
> F1 = TiVo
> F2 = LiveTV
> F3 = Guide
> F5 = Thumbs Up
> F6 = Thumbs Down
> F7 = Channel Up
> F8 = Channel Down
> F9 = Record (?)
> F10 = Info
> F11 = TiVo again (?)


On my Premiere XL this keyboard thing works great on the search part, but I just tried to set up Amazon for a test download and the keyboard would not work for that entry of my E-Mail address passwords etc, has anybody tried the keyboard find on anything besides the TiVo program search ??


----------



## wmcbrine

It's not limited to search, but as I said, it doesn't work in HME apps yet. Amazon VOD is an HME app, as are Netflix and YouTube (unfortunately one of the prime areas where it would help), among others.

(To be more precise, the USB keyboard still works to navigate HME apps, via cursor keys, etc.; it's just the A-Z direct input that doesn't work.)


----------



## wmccain

Have you tried a USB mouse?

I'd try it myself, but I don't have a Premiere yet. (Plan to order in the next day or two.)


----------



## lessd

wmcbrine said:


> It's not limited to search, but as I said, it doesn't work in HME apps yet. Amazon VOD is an HME app, as are Netflix and YouTube (unfortunately one of the prime areas where it would help), among others.
> 
> (To be more precise, the USB keyboard still works to navigate HME apps, via cursor keys, etc.; it's just the A-Z direct input that doesn't work.)


Thanks for you answer.


----------



## wmccain

Some other keys worth testing (if you haven't already):

<Shift>F1 through <Shift>F12

PgUp, PgDn, Home, End, Insert, Delete

I'll bet the transport buttons (play, pause, etc.) are there "somewhere" ...


----------



## davidblackledge

That's just mean to not have posted this in HME Developers Corner, wmcbrine. Especially since we all expect this to be available in S3 eventually.

So, seriously, nobody has found play/fast forward/rewind/etc on the keyboard yet? Can somebody please try all keys with all combinations of qualifiers? (like wmccain was saying) I'm thinking Ctrl+arrows could be play/slow/ff/rw.
Most importantly: Fast forward = space and Rewind = backspace so you really want to find those ;]

(FYI "transport" = tivo/live/guide which were already found as F-keys)

I think we can assume that the HME implementation will simply be an additional 26+ key codes, so one could begin programming for it with fake constants, fix the constants when they become known and release the keyboard-supporting HME app within minutes.


----------



## wmcbrine

davidblackledge said:


> That's just mean to not have posted this in HME Developers Corner, wmcbrine.


I don't see the relevance to HME, except for how it doesn't work there. 



> _Most importantly: Fast forward = space and Rewind = backspace_


Nope, not in this case. Space and backspace work as expected on the keyboard input screens (in the classic UI only -- an apparent oversight), but they don't work as FF and REW during playback, alas.



> _I think we can assume that the HME implementation will simply be an additional 26+ key codes_


No assumptions on my part. I'll wait and see.

I think it's noteworthy that keyboard input uses a different command in the network remote interface (KEYBOARD instead of IRCODE), though of course that needn't translate to HME, if and when they make it available there. I say "if'... I certainly hope they will, and normally, I'd expect it. But they have been downplaying HME, of late. Maybe, instead of extending keyboard codes to HME, they'll just write it off, and save keyboard input for the new Flash apps. I hope not, but who knows?


----------



## wmccain

davidblackledge said:


> (FYI "transport" = tivo/live/guide which were already found as F-keys)


In traditional "audio/video" or "consumer electronics" parlance, the term "transport buttons" refers to the buttons that control the motion of the tape or disc. Specifically, the transport buttons are stop, pause, play, fast forward, rewind, next track, previous track, frame advance, and frame reverse (and variations of those). TiVo added a couple of new transport functions, "replay" and "skip to end".

The tivo/live/guide (_etc._) functions are usually referred to as _navigation functions_.

So how about trying a USB mouse? Anybody?

And the PgUp, PgDn (_etc._) keys? And the shifted F1 through F12 keys? (In many PC-DOS applications, the shifted function keys were treated as F13 through F24.)


----------



## davidblackledge

wmccain said:


> In traditional "audio/video" or "consumer electronics" parlance, the term "transport buttons" refers to the buttons that control the motion of the tape or disc.
> ...
> 
> The tivo/live/guide (_etc._) functions are usually referred to as _navigation functions_.


My bad... I was thinking of the term TiVo uses for tivo/live/guide: "Teleport" keys.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

wmcbrine said:


> It's not limited to search, but as I said, it doesn't work in HME apps yet. Amazon VOD is an HME app, as are Netflix and YouTube (unfortunately one of the prime areas where it would help), among others.
> 
> (To be more precise, the USB keyboard still works to navigate HME apps, via cursor keys, etc.; it's just the A-Z direct input that doesn't work.)


So another way to say this is that the USB keyboard works with the Flash app parts (and the older SD menus native to the TiVoapp code). Hopefully they will port the Netflix and youtube, etc.. to FLASH and make them better in many aspects, including full use of the keyboard


----------



## _Ryan_

wmccain said:


> Have you tried a USB mouse?
> 
> I'd try it myself, but I don't have a Premiere yet. (Plan to order in the next day or two.)


Just tried plugging in a USB mouse out of curiosity. Nope. Nothing.


----------



## wmccain

_Ryan_ said:


> Just tried plugging in a USB mouse out of curiosity. Nope. Nothing.


Well, it was worth a try! I figure that, to support the forthcoming alphanumeric Bluetooth remote, they integrated some standard Linux USB/HID code. There was a chance that this could have pulled along mouse support as well as keyboard.

Apparently not.


----------



## wmccain

A typical USB keyboard is actually a "USB Composite Device", which usually consists of three devices:

 HID Keyboard Device
 HID-compliant consumer control device
 HID-compliant device

I don't know what that last one is, but the "HID-compliant consumer control device" most likely supports the audio/video buttons that are often found on many current keyboards. That is, the volume up/down/mute buttons and the transport buttons (stop/play/pause _etc._).

Hint hint. Nudge nudge.


----------



## babak147

I have tried 3 different keyboards , Non of them worked to search with you tube,Only numbers and arrows on all 3.
Lenovo Multimedia Remote with keyboard
HP Elite Wireless keyboard
Microsoft digital media pro keyboard.( wired)
Please mention what keyboard are you using that works.


----------



## jmill

babak147 said:


> I have tried 3 different keyboards , Non of them worked to search with you tube,Only numbers and arrows on all 3.
> Lenovo Multimedia Remote with keyboard
> HP Elite Wireless keyboard
> Microsoft digital media pro keyboard.( wired)
> Please mention what keyboard are you using that works.


Can you read? None of the keyboard work with YouTube


----------



## matguy

babak147 said:


> I have tried 3 different keyboards , Non of them worked to search with you tube,Only numbers and arrows on all 3.
> Lenovo Multimedia Remote with keyboard
> HP Elite Wireless keyboard
> Microsoft digital media pro keyboard.( wired)
> Please mention what keyboard are you using that works.


The keyboards work with the native Tivo functions, such as entering season passes, swivel search, etc. The add-on services, such as Netflix, YouTube, Amazon, etc. don't seem to work above the arrow and numbers (yet.)

If the Lenovo keyboard works for typing in to the Season Pass and Swivel Search screens, then it works just like any other standard USB keyboard.


----------



## shoeboo

wmccain said:


> A typical USB keyboard is actually a "USB Composite Device", which usually consists of three devices:
> 
>  HID Keyboard Device
>  HID-compliant consumer control device
>  HID-compliant device
> 
> I don't know what that last one is, but the "HID-compliant consumer control device" most likely supports the audio/video buttons that are often found on many current keyboards. That is, the volume up/down/mute buttons and the transport buttons (stop/play/pause _etc._).
> 
> Hint hint. Nudge nudge.


Finally got around to pulling my Premiere out of my equipment rack so I could try my dinovo mini bluetooth keyboard. Key clicks felt more responsive than my rf remote, especially for using left and right arrows. It has the transport buttons (pause/play/stop/record/volume/...) which didn't seem to do anything in the HDUI. It does not have any 'f' keys, so I can't try anything there. It has a mouse built in, which didn't seem to do anything either.


----------



## vansmack

Thanks for testing all this out guys.

This arrived from Hong Kong last night, but I haven't had a chance to test it out on the TiVo yet (just my HTPC). Will do so tonight and report back - could be a nice addition at $45.










http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/05/rii-mini-wireless-keyboard-is-perfect-for-your-htpc-not-your-wi/


----------



## David Platt

vansmack said:


> Thanks for testing all this out guys.
> 
> This arrived from Hong Kong last night, but I haven't had a chance to test it out on the TiVo yet (just my HTPC). Will do so tonight and report back - could be a nice addition at $45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/05/rii-mini-wireless-keyboard-is-perfect-for-your-htpc-not-your-wi/


I'm interested to hear your report. I've had my eye on one of these to use for an HTPC in my garage, but wanted to hear some feedback from others first.


----------



## davidblackledge

shoeboo said:


> Key clicks felt more responsive than my rf remote, especially for using left and right arrows. It has the transport buttons (pause/play/stop/record/volume/...) which didn't seem to do anything in the HDUI. It does not have any 'f' keys, so I can't try anything there. It has a mouse built in, which didn't seem to do anything either.


Just as a point of interest I wanted to remind people that the Series 3 has buttons on the front. I love having them and it would be a good reason for having a USB keyboard plugged in to other models even if they don't do letters.
The keys on it are:
Arrows & Select in the middle
Clockwise from top to bottom around the arrows:
TiVo, LiveTV, Info, Guide, Pause.
It also has a Format button in a different location... I don't have an HD TV, but perhaps this is the same as the "aspect" button on the remote.


----------



## vansmack

David Platt said:


> I'm interested to hear your report. I've had my eye on one of these to use for an HTPC in my garage, but wanted to hear some feedback from others first.


It's been great - and full of nice touches. I really like the recharageble battery aspect of it (mini USB) and the fact that it can be backlit. The receiver also stores in the underside of the keybaord - another nice touch. I ordered an all black one, but mine came a silver and black combo - no big deal really. I also didn't pay Bando's $92 - I purchased mine from Tomtop for $48 before they raised the price to $59 and received it in about 3 weeks from Hong Kong (they sent me a notice that they were having delays due to demand and that I might receive a slightly different colored model).

It works on both the TiVo Premiere and my HTPC (Zotac Mag HD). The range is not fantastic behind the TiVo, but it's strong when it's in the front USB port of my HTPC (I'm probably 12-15 feet away). When I added a 1 foot USB extension to place the receiver in the front of the TiVo, it worked much better.

The only problem I'm having so far is when the HTPC goes to sleep, I only get keyboard on wake. I have to unplug the receiver and stick it back in to make the trackpad work. I'm working on a solution.

Otherwise, well worth the $50 and the wife is super happy that the full size mouse and keyboard have disaapeared.


----------



## rocko

Just to add me $.02 - a 6 foot USB extension + a hookup to an empty slot on my 4 port KVM = a sweet convenience. I know I'm not alone when I say I abhor the ouija interface.

I just wish I had some more ports on the KVM cuz I'll be needing that baby soon snough.


----------



## gweempose

vansmack said:


> I purchased mine from Tomtop for $48 before they raised the price to $59 ...


I just bought one moments ago from Tomtop on eBay for $52.67. I think it looks like a really cool product, and I can't wait to play around with it.


----------



## edwardv2

Just to add my experience. I have a diNovo Edge keyboard that works fine with Macs and PCs. I have successfully paired it with a Sabrent USB dongle that I picked up cheap at Fry's to a PC laptop that didn't have built-in bluetooth. While the keyboard works great when paired with the laptop PC, it doesn't work with the TiVo Premiere XL. 

I know the USB ports on the Premiere work as a wired USB keyboard works fine. I'm wondering if the Premiere only sees certain dongles.

What dongles have people used successfully?


----------



## Mike-Mike

do you all expect the QWERTY TiVo remote will be more than $50? I think these little usb keyboards are cool, but I wouldn't want to buy one now, and then in a month for that same $50 be able to get the slider remote


----------



## rrr22777

vansmack said:


> It's been great - and full of nice touches. I really like the recharageble battery aspect of it (mini USB) and the fact that it can be backlit. The receiver also stores in the underside of the keybaord - another nice touch. I ordered an all black one, but mine came a silver and black combo - no big deal really. I also didn't pay Bando's $92 - I purchased mine from Tomtop for $48 before they raised the price to $59 and received it in about 3 weeks from Hong Kong (they sent me a notice that they were having delays due to demand and that I might receive a slightly different colored model).
> 
> It works on both the TiVo Premiere and my HTPC (Zotac Mag HD). The range is not fantastic behind the TiVo, but it's strong when it's in the front USB port of my HTPC (I'm probably 12-15 feet away). When I added a 1 foot USB extension to place the receiver in the front of the TiVo, it worked much better.
> 
> The only problem I'm having so far is when the HTPC goes to sleep, I only get keyboard on wake. I have to unplug the receiver and stick it back in to make the trackpad work. I'm working on a solution.
> 
> Otherwise, well worth the $50 and the wife is super happy that the full size mouse and keyboard have disaapeared.


Still $49.60 here http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.35354


----------



## davezatz

Mike-Mike said:


> do you all expect the QWERTY TiVo remote will be more than $50?


Yes. The Glo remote is $50. I'd expect the TiVo QWERTY bluetooth slider would easily run at least 50% more. I picked up the Lenovo thumbpad for about $35. Not backlit, not rechargeable, but perfectly fine for occasional usage.


----------



## richsadams

FWIW I'm successfully using a Logitech diNovo Mini BT Keyboard with our TiVo Premiere XL. It's a bit pricey by comparison to the other options folks are using here, but since I already had it set up with our Mac Mini Media Center I was very pleased to find out that it works perfectly with TiVo too. Took less than a minute to pair and begin enjoying the notion of never having to Ouija my searches ever again.  Thanks to wmcbrine for the thread! :up:

http://i48.tinypic.com/20l0cab.jpg


----------



## richsadams

Just for grins I decided to try our Logitech Wii Keyboard. Works like a charm! Amazon has it for $19.17...nice, compact, fairly well made keyboard for the price.

http://i47.tinypic.com/2dv4fbq.jpg


----------



## matguy

richsadams said:


> ...Took less than a minute to pair and begin enjoying the notion of never having to Ouija my searches ever again...


Unless you want to search on YouTube, Amazon, NetFlix, etc...


----------



## richsadams

matguy said:


> Unless you want to search on YouTube, Amazon, NetFlix, etc...


That is a downer.  Perhaps that will come with the release of the TiVo remote with the keyboard. I can't imagine them leaving this great stride forward to being limited to their internal menus, but you never know. One can only hope.


----------



## Jeshimon

wmcbrine said:


> Cursor keys = arrows
> Enter = Select
> Esc = Clear
> F1 = TiVo
> F2 = LiveTV
> F3 = Guide
> F5 = Thumbs Up
> F6 = Thumbs Down
> F7 = Channel Up
> F8 = Channel Down
> F9 = Record (?)
> F10 = Info
> F11 = TiVo again (?)


Has anyone gone though the FKeys with shift, CTRL and alt modifiers?


----------



## baimo

iphone dvr app works great with the tivo


----------



## davidblackledge

I've written up the mapping on the hmedev wiki (in the "HME Discovered" section). The page is in a format for developers, but it's a "complete" mapping of what the USB keyboard can do and what it I believe it maps to on the Slide Remote.
There are a couple of gaps at this moment, but hopefully they'll soon be filled in.
http://hmedev.wikidot.com/slide-remote-keyboard-support

Send me a slide remote, and I'll fill in the gaps ;]

Yes, I tried ctrl, shift, etc. combinations. The support is only single keys, no modifier combinations.


----------



## Marconi

wmcbrine said:


> Note: This is not an April Fool's post.
> 
> I was hoping this might be the case ever since I heard about the QWERTY remote, and it is: you can plug any old USB keyboard into the Premiere's USB port, and it works.
> 
> Text input is as you'd expect, but it works elsewhere too.
> 
> Cursor keys = arrows
> Enter = Select
> Esc = Clear
> F1 = TiVo
> F2 = LiveTV
> F3 = Guide
> F5 = Thumbs Up
> F6 = Thumbs Down
> F7 = Channel Up
> F8 = Channel Down
> F9 = Record (?)
> F10 = Info
> F11 = TiVo again (?)


Does anyone know which keys are Play and Pause?


----------



## L David Matheny

Marconi said:


> Does anyone know which keys are Play and Pause?


I don't think there are any. I bought a VisionTek CandyBoard for use with my TiVo HD (or my Premiere), and it works fine. But I was disappointed to find that TiVo has apparently not bothered to define any USB keyboard key combinations to simulate the playback control keys: Play, FF, Rewind, Skip, Replay and Pause. If they would do that, the USB keyboard option would be much more useful. The lack of any way to skip forward is especially frustrating, but having any control is better than being locked out on those occasions when my TiVo HD decides to stop receiving remote commands for a while.


----------



## wmcbrine

I wonder if those keyboards with "media keys" would work? I dunno how standard they are.


----------



## Marconi

L David Matheny said:


> I don't think there are any. I bought a VisionTek CandyBoard for use with my TiVo HD (or my Premiere), and it works fine. But I was disappointed to find that TiVo has apparently not bothered to define any USB keyboard key combinations to simulate the playback control keys: Play, FF, Rewind, Skip, Replay and Pause. If they would do that, the USB keyboard option would be much more useful. The lack of any way to skip forward is especially frustrating, but having any control is better than being locked out on those occasions when my TiVo HD decides to stop receiving remote commands for a while.


 I too have a THD that just stops responding to the IR remote every now and then. Fortunately, it is a "record only" DVR that I have in a spare room. Everything I record there gets transferred downstairs for watching. I have an old USB keyboard atop it that I use for all but Play/Pause. Very handy.


----------



## wkearney99

Another alternative might be to use one of these:
http://www.piengineering.com/xkeys/xk16stick.php

I believe one of their units can have the key values programmed into the flash firmware on it. They've got a PC app you use to prep the layout and then upload that to the device.

They sell them in 4,8,16 and more numbers of keys.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

wkearney99 said:


> Another alternative might be to use one of these:
> http://www.piengineering.com/xkeys/xk16stick.phpp


You need to lop that last "p" off the url...


----------



## davidblackledge

Marconi said:


> Does anyone know which keys are Play and Pause?


PAUSE/BREAK key performs pause. I didn't realize that wasn't commonly known. That's my "panic key" when I can't find the remote.



wmcbrine said:


> I wonder if those keyboards with "media keys" would work? I dunno how standard they are.


I just checked - nada.

Also, to clarify, 
F9 is definitely RECORD (had a "?" above) 
F11 is the "MENU" key... not on normal remotes - it's a definitive "TiVo-top-level-menu" key every time you hit it - it does NOT take you to "Now Playing" if you hit it again. (might not be actual "MENU" key from HME... maybe "TOP_MENU" or something else... haven't tested)
F12 does nothing


----------



## Davisadm

F1 takes you to TiVo Central in HD Menu

F11 takes you to TiVo Central in SD Menu


----------



## davidblackledge

Wait a minute....the Slide Remote is basically just a Bluetooth USB Keyboard, right? 
Then what the heck is it doing/sending to accomplish the missing remote control keys? (Play, RW/FF, etc)

Can somebody with a Slide Remote please find out what the codes are and post them? Maybe that will give us a hint for something that can be done with a USB keyboard (though unlikely).

If necessary, can somebody whip up an HME application that just tells you the code you just pressed to assist the person with a Slide Remote? (and don't tell me I just volunteered  )


----------



## jfh3

davidblackledge said:


> Can somebody with a Slide Remote please find out what the codes are and post them?


Sure, i have a Slide. But I'll need a HME ap to tell me what the received codes are.



> If necessary, can somebody whip up an HME application that just tells you the code you just pressed to assist the person with a Slide Remote? (and don't tell me I just volunteered  )


Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## wmcbrine

davidblackledge said:


> If necessary, can somebody whip up an HME application that just tells you the code you just pressed to assist the person with a Slide Remote? (and don't tell me I just volunteered  )


It's trivial, but I'm not sure what you're hoping to get out of it. The HME key codes from the Slide are the same as from a regular remote. The rawcode might be different. But, that doesn't help you to map the functions to a regular USB keyboard.

Instead, try hooking up a Slide to a PC, and using something like xev to see what those keys produce. (I always meant to do this, but my Slide broke before I got around to it.)


----------



## PGHammer

raker said:


> Holy smokes! What is Tivo going to do now? Why oh why would anybody spend even more money on their new QWERTY remote? With this announced on Engadget can they remove this functionality in a future firmware update without looking like heels?
> 
> Fanboys to rescue! Quickly!


Especially since there are plenty of older wireless keyboards. I may well break out my spare Microsoft Wireless 6000 V.3 - the SAME model that I use with my desktop - for use with my new Premiere. If only it supported standard USB wireless adapters! (It recognizes them - it simply refuses to support them.)


----------



## davidblackledge

davidblackledge said:


> Wait a minute....the Slide Remote is basically just a Bluetooth USB Keyboard, right?
> Then what the heck is it doing/sending to accomplish the missing remote control keys? (Play, RW/FF, etc)
> 
> Can somebody with a Slide Remote please find out what the codes are and post them? Maybe that will give us a hint for something that can be done with a USB keyboard (though unlikely).
> 
> If necessary, can somebody whip up an HME application that just tells you the code you just pressed to assist the person with a Slide Remote? (and don't tell me I just volunteered  )


Ok, the latest release of 


davidblackledge said:


> ​​​Enter Webz


includes such an HME app.
edit the launcher.txt to uncomment the line


Code:


#com.blackledge.david.tivo.KeyCodes

and start the app, and let us know what the codes are for the Slide Remote's Play, FF, RW, etc. (but, as wmcbrine said, there likely is no real value to the rawcode value, and the main code is just going to be "PLAY" "FORWARD" "REVERSE" etc... the expected values)

But much more interesting to me now: *what does the new Roamio "Back" button send?* especially as the main code (a word means a known code, a number means a new undocumented code)

I've already used this app with one of those "charter" remotes from Weaknees to discover the "on demand" button sends a code "30" on Premieres just before trying to teleport you to the non-functional on-demand feature.


----------



## davidblackledge

davidblackledge said:


> let us know what the codes are for the Slide Remote's Play, FF, RW, etc. (but, as wmcbrine said, there likely is no real value to the rawcode value, and the main code is just going to be "PLAY" "FORWARD" "REVERSE" etc... the expected values)
> 
> But much more interesting to me now: *what does the new Roamio "Back" button send?* especially as the main code (a word [and number as output] means a known code, [only] a number means a new undocumented code)


So... in 2 months, nobody could try this and just say what the "Back" button on the Roamio is?

If it's less effort for you, you can send me a Roamio and I'll try it.


----------



## wmcbrine

davidblackledge said:


> So... in 2 months, nobody could try this and just say what the "Back" button on the Roamio is?


I get key code 0. Raw code, -1e00. (This is with the "test" app from HME for Python.)

I wonder if it would show up differently with a different HME version number?


----------



## davidblackledge

wmcbrine said:


> I get key code 0. Raw code, -1e00. (This is with the "test" app from HME for Python.)
> 
> I wonder if it would show up differently with a different HME version number?


Thanks a lot for the test... 
I'm sure you're right about the HME version number. Your result fits the exact pattern the V49 codes use without V49 reported. Too bad "back" is behind that veil, though.

That's also interesting in that it implies another update to HME that may support any number of other new features.


----------



## wmcbrine

davidblackledge said:


> That's also interesting in that it implies another update to HME that may support any number of other new features.


Yes. It'd be nice if they decided to tell us about it. But I won't be holding my breath.

In fact, I'm sure the "current" version of HME (internal to TiVo) is any number of steps past 0.49 by now. (And lest we forget, even 0.49 has not been publicly documented.)


----------



## wmcbrine

wmcbrine said:


> I wonder if it would show up differently with a different HME version number?


Just for the heck of it, I tried increasing the "minor" version number, all the way up to 255 (although I skipped larger and larger intervals); but there was no change in the results for the "Back" key. Then, I tried increasing the "major" version number; but that only made my Roamio immediately disconnect from the app as soon as it connected.

It seems likely that they haven't updated the HME engine to provide a key code for this button at all -- especially since, as I understand it, the button owes its existence to a different set of navigational conventions in the new, what we might call "post-HME" app frameworks.


----------

